# 2002 excursion value?



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm thinking of updating my personal truck and don't feel the blue book values are truly representative of what a truck should sell for....I got a 2002 Ford Excursion, 7.3 diesel (afe stage 2 intake/air filter, MBRP stainless exhaust, chip),(138,000 miles), monochromatic black (not 2 tone), leather, 3rd row, 6 disc cd, premium sound, entertainment system(vhs, 8in screen) warn hubs, new tires, new brakes, blizzard 8ft plow. think its fair to good condition. Figured I should just keep it as a backup plow truck for those numbers....anyone have thought of where it should be priced at?


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

bluerage94;2067716 said:


> I'm thinking of updating my personal truck and don't feel the blue book values are truly representative of what a truck should sell for....I got a 2002 Ford Excursion, 7.3 diesel (afe stage 2 intake/air filter, MBRP stainless exhaust, chip),(138,000 miles), monochromatic black (not 2 tone), leather, 3rd row, 6 disc cd, premium sound, entertainment system(vhs, 8in screen) warn hubs, new tires, new brakes, blizzard 8ft plow. think its fair to good condition. Figured I should just keep it as a backup plow truck for those numbers....anyone have thought of where it should be priced at?


What is the value? And what do you thin the value is? No matter how nice it is, its still almost 14 years old. That takes away value in a hurry


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd just look at prices on Ebay or something like that. That'll give you a good idea as to pricing.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Vhs. high tech 14 years ago for sure, now it's funny


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

7-10 grand is all I'd pay. Tops. But you find a 7.3 zombie and they'll drain their account for it.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

What is KBB saying it is worth? Anyone looking to buy is going to be looking up the value on there or a similar site, and then that will make them only want to pay that amount. Or as Sawboy said, you need to find a 7.3 zombie.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

The 7.3 guys are harder and harder to find now that the trucks are 15 years old.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

$8k to $11K ish 
You may not get any money back for all the stuff you put in it. If you have proof of the upgrades - maybe you will.

I overpaid for a truck once but the guy had I pile of receipts he had spent on it. Plus one for the transmission at 6K that had about 10k miles on it. Also it had never been worked or plowed with. 

KBB and NADA are crap sometimes but everyone looks there. Look on Autotrader and Ebay for a few weeks and see what thing are really Selling for not just what they are asking.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

I still want to know what the OP wants for his truck


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Black Book & Menheim Auctions are closer to true ACV.

As someone else mentioned you don't get the $$$ back out of the upgrades, maybe pennies on the dollar. Remember you set it up the way you like it and not everyone has exactly the same tastes. And contrary to belief only 5% or so of used vehicles fall into the "excellent condition" category. Although to the right buyer upgrades might make the difference between average price & "high book" retail.

Food for thought:

http://jalopnik.com/sorry-folks-modifications-don-t-increase-your-car-s-v-1621595096


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's worth more to me as a backup truck than the $7K in my pocket. Figured a decent plow truck would be a little more. Even stripped down in parts it should be more?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

It's worth less as a plow truck. Never more. I'd be happy to get 7 grand for it. It's a 14 year old truck with almost 150k miles on it.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

A quick look @ KBB shows retail in VG condition to be around $12k which seems steep. NADA shows higher at around 14k, which seems really high.

OP: You think it is worth more than that?


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Seems like they're going for high teens to low 20's on ebay....most with 5-10 views per hour...so they seem to be desired...?


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not that they aren't a good truck and engine, but high teens to low twenties is way too much.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

bluerage94;2070785 said:


> Seems like they're going for high teens to low 20's on ebay....most with 5-10 views per hour...so they seem to be desired...?


Advertised or going for? 2 big difference

People act like idiots when they hear 7.3


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Whiffyspark;2070831 said:


> Advertised or going for? 2 big difference
> 
> People act like idiots when they hear 7.3


Bingo! Advertised....not sold for.


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

Excursions hold a high value. The book prices are in line with what they go for. $10k for one in great condition is reasonable. I say if you want to keep it, keep it.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

V10 Excursions usually go for 3-4k. If you have a 7.3, then Ive seen them anywhere from 7-15k, depending on condition. The 2005 6.0's go for STUPID money because they are the last year?


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

mwalsh9152;2071677 said:


> V10 Excursions usually go for 3-4k. If you have a 7.3, then Ive seen them anywhere from 7-15k, depending on condition. The 2005 6.0's go for STUPID money because they are the last year?


2006 is the last year


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

2005 was the last year for the Excursion.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

immortal.ben;2071731 said:


> 2005 was the last year for the Excursion.


You are right. Thought you meant the 6.0. I was wrong with what I said before too, the 6.0 was made until early 2007 I think


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

skorum03;2071733 said:


> You are right. Thought you meant the 6.0. I was wrong with what I said before too, the 6.0 was made until early 2007 I think


2007 for the Super Duty, 2009 for the Econoline vans, for some odd reason.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

immortal.ben;2071740 said:


> 2007 for the Super Duty, 2009 for the Econoline vans, for some odd reason.


The vans still get a 5.4 too lol

Does anyone know if the 06 models got the updated heads?


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

Not under recall or TSB. Only if it was repaired under warranty or the owner had it done out of pocket.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

immortal.ben;2071740 said:


> 2007 for the Super Duty, 2009 for the Econoline vans, for some odd reason.


We had a fleet of like 20 6.0 E-350's that were 07's I think. I was told that the 6.4 wouldnt fit in the van, and apparently, they were allowed to put 1 6.0 in a van for every x amount of 6.4's they put in the trucks.

those engines SUCKED, especially in the van, I felt so bad for out shop mechanic that had to work on them


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The problem with the truck now no matter how nice and all the upgrades it probably can not be financed because of the year and miles. The true value is probably around $7500.00 if you trade it. Retail around 12k.

Sounds like a nice rig with upgrades and low mileage ready to plow. The depreciation is mostly out of it now with the 7.3. Just my opinion but I would be looking for more service out of it. This will override any monies that you will receive for it if sold.


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

mwalsh9152;2072343 said:


> We had a fleet of like 20 6.0 E-350's that were 07's I think. I was told that the 6.4 wouldnt fit in the van, and apparently, they were allowed to put 1 6.0 in a van for every x amount of 6.4's they put in the trucks.
> 
> those engines SUCKED, especially in the van, I felt so bad for out shop mechanic that had to work on them


The only one I ever worked on was in a truck, but I cannot see how working on ANY engine in a van would be pleasant.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

The Ex's are bringing big money especially if its a 7.3L diesel to a Ex's Zombie. I had an 01 with a rare 7.3L H.O. Great truck had it from new till it had 93k when I sold it in 07 . I got $22k for it then and thought I did well, if I kept it I would probably get close to $14K now even if it had 180K! These trucks have a huge cult following, there are quite a lot of peeps buying Gas Jobs and sending them To Montana for Cummin's conversions. If you have a good solid one they still bring strong money so don't give it away . Someone did mention that lenders don't tend to loan out $$$$ for vehicles over 10 years old, this is very true, but there are cash buyers out there for them.

I recently sold my flawless 02 Dodge Quad Cab CTD with 90K on it ( it did have a $5K Billet trans and new injection pump  ) and got nearly $20K ! I had a cash buyer and like he said "I want it!" new Diesels are $60k so I 'll take it for 1/3 the price of new. To be honest I kick myself square in the Ass for selling it


----------

